# Gloss or Matt



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

What advice is available out there on the subject of model painting.

At what scale would a gloss finish be more appropriate than a flat finish? I am thinking only of steamship models.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Samsette,

With all my r/c boats I use gloss and then give an all over coat of Satin varnish.

Regards


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Mostly you'll see a matt finish on commercial ships due to wear and tear.
New out of the yard and they have a nice satin finish.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Thank you both, for your thoughts. I am scratchbuilding a 1/192 scale Liberty in post-war company livery.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Ohhhh, Would love to see some photos.
I've built a few over the years.
Here is the John W. Brown.


----------

